# Pictures from a Arborsite Newb



## chaotic (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm new to this site and wanted to share a few pictures I've taken on my Panasonic digital.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 22, 2007)

Someone will yell at you for no helmet I may as well be the first. We just want you to stay alive and safe. Good photos.
Phil


----------



## chaotic (Jan 22, 2007)

Helmets smelmets. I understand the risks of doing this work. I've been doing it for 15 years. The pictures are of my Dad who has been climbing for 30 years. I might have been born at night but not last night. Thanks for the thought, however.


----------



## JohnH (Jan 22, 2007)

chaotic said:


> Helmets smelmets. I understand the risks of doing this work. I've been doing it for 15 years. The pictures are of my Dad who has been climbing for 30 years. I might have been born at night but not last night. Thanks for the thought, however.


 The only reason I am still alive is because of a helmet. I had a limb 4" from 50" break out of a tree when I was felling it. I never saw it comming. I woke up 10 days latter in a hospital.


----------



## l2edneck (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome.keep em comin,just tell yer dad to turn his hat around.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chaotic (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnH said:


> The only reason I am still alive is because of a helmet. I had a limb 4" from 50" break out of a tree when I was felling it. I never saw it comming. I woke up 10 days latter in a hospital.



Pay attention the next time you fell a tree and get the hell out of the way when it starts coming over. Perhaps the fact you were wearing a helmet caused you to have a false sense of security. 

I'm glad to see your still around to tell your story.









> Welcome.keep em comin,just tell yer dad to turn his hat around.




HaHa. I agree with that.


----------



## Ekka (Jan 23, 2007)

What?

No-one picked up on the one handing a section that had a tag line installed. :hmm3grin2orange: 

Chaotic, that's mot your nick name is it?

Have fun, be careful.


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice pics!is that a shindiawa climbing saw?

keep the pics coming!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 23, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> If a persons skull is thick enough a helmet is just overkill.




HILARIOUS! True though........................

I bought my first climbing helmet about ten years ago. After getting whacked by a rogue piece of deadwood that shook loose. Good think I have a hard head!!!!!


----------



## MALogger (Jan 23, 2007)

???? happens when you're cutting trees, you can't possibly see every hazard up in a tree when you are felling it. I personally know 3 people that are alive today because of wearing their helmets. Helmets are required by law in this industry for a reason they work. Why anyone would choose not to wear something that can save your life is beyond my comprehension!



chaotic said:


> Pay attention the next time you fell a tree and get the hell out of the way when it starts coming over. Perhaps the fact you were wearing a helmet caused you to have a false sense of security.
> 
> I'm glad to see your still around to tell your story.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm curious what's going on in the second picture. There are two ropes going out horizontally, and it looks like he's cutting above the lower one. Is the lower one a speed line?


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 24, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> It looks like it might be a second rope tied off to a stub.


What for?


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 26, 2007)

The sec pics scares the heck out of me.....What would happen if the saw kicked back...... Not good at all......Shame on ya dad shame shame shame...Just stay safe..


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Uh Oh............*

you've upset the PC OSHA crowd.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeseer (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting. I like the silhouette pics. Don't take the criticism too hard--it's well-intentioned, and none of those geniuses are perfect.

I think anyone who posts to critique safety issues should do so by posting pics of their how-to work instead of picking at others.:rockn: 

Nelson, you are a laff riot. Thick skull, ha!


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 27, 2007)

treeseer said:


> Thanks for posting. I like the silhouette pics. Don't take the criticism too hard--it's well-intentioned, and none of those geniuses are perfect.
> 
> I think anyone who posts to critique safety issues should do so by posting pics of their how-to work instead of picking at others.:rockn:
> 
> Nelson, you are a laff riot. Thick skull, ha!


Yeah i admit im not perfect lol I was joking....I know no one is perfect .If you look at my pic u will see i have no hard hat on in a tree....LOL ..I was letting my boy use it cuz he was on the ground...What age do you guys think i should have my boy to help me out?? OOOPPPSSSS to late I done have him helping me lol Realy great pics tho keep em coming....


----------



## JayD (Jan 31, 2007)

*Welcome !*

Hi Ya chaotic,
Welcome to the site,there's heaps of good info and heaps of good folk...folks around here only mention things that could potentially kill you when they observe it from pictures you posted in the first place..the fact is helmets save lives,if you choose to use one or not to use one that is your choice,but around here we try and promote safety first and there's a good reason for it just have a look in our fatalities and accident section it is depressing..so please don't take offense at anything that is pointed out to U we just don't want to discuss what went wrong if you end up in there now we know you,so enjoy your stay...and hopefully we all can help each other stay safer in this our chosen profession.


----------



## begleytree (Jan 31, 2007)

chaotic, is depths of hell, VA a place or a feeling?
I was wondering, lots of old place names don't appear on the maps these days. My grandmother was born and raised in hellforcertian, Ky, up along devil jump branch creek, and I caught the school bus when younger in Pink, Ohio along rocky fork creek.
-Ralph


----------



## JayD (Feb 10, 2007)

*Strange names??*

Not meaning to be rude,but I laughed at your your grandmother's address,but a least you can tell what the founding forefathers/mothers where thinking about when they named the area,here in Australia I often think what in the hell were they thinking about to name a place...such as Coolongalook,...wan wauk...?????..darawank??? dunedoo..just to name a few.

on topic: nice pictures keep them coming.


----------



## chaotic (Jun 17, 2011)

Dang, it took me over 4 years to reply to this thread. To answer the question that was asked...umm...I can't remember what the second rope was for . Hey, it's been 4 years! That was probably 2000 trees ago :msp_ohmy:

Anyway, I'm now the owner of the business me and my Dad started 12 years ago but my Dad is still climbing. No cracked skulls just old bones.


EDIT: Actually it looks like the second rope at the bottom of the log is so, combined with the rope at the top, the log will lie flat after being cut and can be lowered in that position.
It appears to be a directional thing. What the was the scenario that called for that rigging? Well, that I just don't remember.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 17, 2011)

I looked at thread and didnt realize date right away. Youve been away for a while.:msp_wink:


----------



## chaotic (Jun 17, 2011)

Lonnie said:


> The sec pics scares the heck out of me.....What would happen if the saw kicked back...... Not good at all......Shame on ya dad shame shame shame...Just stay safe..



That's why you don't cut neck level. 

And I'm sure you always use 2 hands on the saw at ALL times in a tree. Certainly you would never use one hand to cut anything...ever :msp_rolleyes:..not even if you had to stretch for a limb. Nope..not Captain Safety. What were you...the hall monitor in school? 

As you can see...we are blocking down a pine and it is being roped to an adjacent tree, probably as to not damage a picky customer's lawn. So he's pushing the log slightly to help it along. 

Nothing about this job is safe yet we do it anyway. Adapt or go home.


----------



## chaotic (Jun 17, 2011)

Rookie1 said:


> I looked at thread and didnt realize date right away. Youve been away for a while.:msp_wink:



Yep, you can say that. I posted a few pictures back in Jan. 2007 and haven't been back since...until now. That should tell you how bored I am right now.....jus kidding.


----------

